# Secret Riders?



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

just curious, does uber ever have secret riders similar to a secret shopper where they ping you and ride with you to see how a driver is in person or no? Just wondering.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Krit said:


> just curious, does uber ever have secret riders similar to a secret shopper where they ping you and ride with you to see how a driver is in person or no? Just wondering.


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I seriously doubt it.


You r probably right but I wondered.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Once I picked up two Uber employees at the Tukwila Uber hub near Seattle. But they weren't secret riders - just going out for burgers after work!


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

R James said:


> Once I picked up two Uber employees at the Tukwila Uber hub near Seattle. But they weren't secret riders - just going out for burgers after work!


That's cool. Yeah I was just wondering because I picked up a woman who said she was a mom of someone who worked at uber. Coulda been the janitor but just got me thinking. She was very nice though.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

In Colorado springs the city may do it for inspection. Youll get paid but they inspect your paperwork and vehicle


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I heard the former CEO used to ride on uber...


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Jc. said:


> I heard the former CEO used to ride on uber...


Yes, I think he had a bit of a issue. Lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber used to ride lyft and try to sign up the driver.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

I agree with "Disgusted Driver", when I first started in 2014 uber used to ride lyft & try to convince lyft drivers to switch to uber.

Now, they have "uber listen", basically uber employees (on their way to work) interacting with drivers & not fixing a thing.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-listen.187461/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll bet Uber employees get free rides.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep, that’s what uberlisten requests are. I’ve never had one though.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We have city auditors here in Portland. They take a ride then at the last block say "I'm an auditor with PBOT, heres my card, pull over here and we will do an inspection, wont take more than 5-7 minutes, keep the meter running." Happened twice to me.

I also had an Uber SLOG ride with me. She told me up front. Uber paid for her rides, and paid her for every 3 rides she took, plus referral fees on any driver signups. So every half mile we would end the ride and request a new one. In half hour i gave her six rides, with a $3 tip each time.

i would not be surprised if Uber and Lyft BOTH had secret shoppers. Kind of like undercover police, lol. Would be a very smart way to protect their territory, hopefully weeding out undesirable drivers randomly.


----------

